# Just a simple mold . G job .



## mmcmdl (Sep 27, 2021)

Since I now have 87 cans of mold release , I need a mold !  Not having a need for one I had to think up something that I use often . Only thing I came up with is felling wedges for the tree work lately . I whipped out a fast cheapy split cavity mold in a hour but didn't have to purge any of the extruders tonight , so no wedges made tonight . I'll post a quick pic when I get home in the morning .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 27, 2021)

Like I said , simple and effective . I extrude 100s of pounds of plastic per night to the scrap bin so it's free .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 27, 2021)

Damn, I just bought a 6-pack of 'em!

What, no teeth?


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 28, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Damn, I just bought a 6-pack of 'em!
> 
> What, no teeth?


Lol, where's the teeth ? I just made 3 of these wedges , not the prettiest in the forest but hey , they'll do the job !


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 28, 2021)

I'll give them a try , who knows . They might just work , and if not , they'll light up the fire when they flash !


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 28, 2021)

Teeth on the flat faces to keep the wedge from being pushed back out. Yours have a steeper angle than most, which may compound this tendency.



What material are they made from?


----------



## SLK001 (Sep 28, 2021)

I just use a cast iron splitting wedge when I need to keep a cut open.  I've used them for decades and haven't hit any of them with my chainsaw yet.  When I first saw plastic wedges, I wondered, "now how is this going to split any log?"


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 28, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> I just use a cast iron splitting wedge when I need to keep a cut open.  I've used them for decades and haven't hit any of them with my chainsaw yet.  When I first saw plastic wedges, I wondered, "now how is this going to split any log?"


A metal splitting wedge is fine when bucking to keep the kerf open and prevent pinching the bar, except for its tendency to fall and hit the chain when the log drops. When felling I set a wedge as soon as the kerf is deep enough to allow it, particularly on smaller diameter trees. My felling wedges are consumables and they show it.


----------

